
Ask HN: Quitting job to start a startup? - franca
I am 32 years old. I want to quit my current job in call centre, not earning enough. I have a few ideas that I want to execute. I am planning to start a startup. Before that I want to learn a bit coding. I prefer web programming as I have tried to learn js, html, and css in the past(2010-12). What are the current trends, what language should I learn? Help me build something that world want.
======
nik736
Quitting your job sounds like a bad idea. How many months can you survive
without a salary? If the answer is < 12 months, or in your case < 24 months
you should not even think about quitting. Learn to code on the side and if
your coding skills are good enough you should build a MVP, preferably also on
the side, to test how things will work out after quitting.

------
aaavl2821
If you're quitting because you aren't earning enough, probably not the best to
do a startup. You'll probably earn nothing for at least a year if you start a
company (generally you want enough savings to live at least a year with no
income). If you are planning on learning web dev and coding your own product,
it will be even longer before you are making money

Try testing some of your startup ideas with landing pages in html / css / js,
and learning to code in your spare time, then if something takes off, quit

------
laurieg
Don't quit your job to start a startup. At least, not at this stage. Practice
coding in your spare time and work your way up to a programming job.

------
PeOe
Startups are great but it´s a lot of work until you earn money. You need to
invest a lot of time and money, maybe you can win investors to kick-start your
business. But before quitting your job, you should organize as many things as
you can for your startup while you are working at this call centre. You could
also step back and say you want to work part-time in the call centre and the
other half you can work on your startup.

------
itamarst
[https://www.codenewbie.org/](https://www.codenewbie.org/) has a lot of
resources.

------
saluki
y, don't quit your job.

Start listening to espisode one of StartUpsForTheRestOfUs.com and make your
way through the archives. You can use Rob's stair step method to progress up
to making a full time income.

As far as languages check out Laravel and Rails.

There are some great laravel resources out there.

Laracasts.com laravel.com forge.laravel.com

